# Got a board and bindings...but I'm missing something



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

The inserts are supplied with the board, the binders will have screws in the box. 

If you don't have either you got screwed by both stores.

Any burton dealer should be able to fix you up, often they'll give out those parts for free, especially if you buy something else in the same visit, which I usually do when I go into a shop. (No willpower).


----------



## fathalpert (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks! I got the screws just not the inboard female screw-ins. or whatever they're called haha. I'll be emailing the company that sent me the board!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

fathalpert said:


> Thanks! I got the screws just not the inboard female screw-ins. or whatever they're called haha. I'll be emailing the company that sent me the board!


I thought I had this same issue when I bought a sample board with no inserts. Burton will send them for you for free if you call them within a few days. Piece of cake. Of course as it turns out when I tipped the shipping box that the board came in on it's end guess what plunked out in a nice little plastic bag


----------



## Murphopotamus (11 mo ago)

fathalpert said:


> Hi everyone this past winter was my first season snowboarding and I was using my brothers board and setup I loved it so much that I just purchased a 2013 Burton 154cm Sherlock, and 2014 Burton EST Customs bindings.
> 
> 2014 Custom EST Snowboard Binding | Burton Snowboards
> 
> ...


Bought my Custom 156, straight from Burton site... no inserts with the deck and only half of the hardware with the bindings... derp.


----------

